# Teneriffa



## Flux 66 (3. Januar 2014)

Ich fahre in ca ein Monat nach Teneriffa und will dar auf allerlei kleinzeugs von Ufer angeln und brauche noch ein paar geheim Tipps! 

Danke im voraus:m.


----------



## Torkel (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Teneriffa*

Wo gehts den hin ? Ich war im Süden-El Medano, leider ohne Angel. Gibt da ein paar Stellen an denen ich Fische und erfolgreiche Angler gesehen hab. Die meisten fischten mit dicker Pose und Garnelen als Köder.


----------



## Flux 66 (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Teneriffa*

Weiß noch nicht , wo uns eben das Hotel gefällt! #q
Bin nur froh das wir überhaupt in den Urlaub fliegen! :m
Wäre trotzdem schon ein bisschen zu erfahren z.B. wie sahen die angelpläze denn aus;+.


----------



## Torkel (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Teneriffa*

Häfen, Buchten und natürliche Felsvorsprünge. Vom Strand aus wurde auch nur mit Pose geangelt, also kein übliches Brandungsgedöns. Auf welchem Flughafen landet ihr den?? oder auch noch unbekannt??


----------



## Flux 66 (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Teneriffa*

Für genaue angeben muss ich noch ein bisschen warten befor ich die hier reinschreiben kann#c.


----------



## Trickyfisher (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Teneriffa*

Hi, ich war heuer im Sommer auf Teneriffa und zwar in Pois de Abona.
Ich hab dort richtig gut Rochen gefangen und zwar von der Mole aus über Sandgrund mit großen Köfi Fetzen aus den Supermarkt (Makrele und Ähnliches).
Ebenso hab ich auch auf Lanzarote schon richtig gut von der Küste aus geangelt.
Also, nimm dir unbedingt Gerät mit und versuchs mal, du kannst da, mit etwas Glück, richtig fette Überraschungen erleben.
Ich hab da immer kurz geteilte Teleruten mit, die genau in einen großen Tramperrucksack passen, hab ich mir extra für solche Touren gekauft.
Was brauchst du und wie gehst du vor:
1. Eine Stipprute, ca. 25er Schnur, damit fängst du Meeräschen Doraden und Co. vom Strand oder Klippen aus mit der Schwimmermontage, Köder Brot, Kalamari, Garnelen
2. Eine Rute mit ca. 30-60gr. WG und 35er Schnur, Grundbleimontage mit Haken 6-2 und Kalamari oder garnelen, gibts in jeden Supermarkt, auf Doraden, Kleine Rochen, Barsche und andere Grundfische.
3. Das Stärkste Gerät, was du hast, Schnur 45-60er. Damit entweder mit großen toten Köfi oder Fetzten am Grund auf Rochen, Conger, Muränen und Ähnliches oder mit fetten Wallerschwimmer und lebenden Köfi (Meeräsche oder sonst irgendein Silberling, ca. 10-20cm.) in 2-5m Tiefe auf Bluefish, Barracuda un Co. Dabei UNBEDINGT Stahlvorfach mit ca. 20Kg Tragkraft, Haken 2/0-6/0, je nach Ködergröße.
Gute Stellen sind entweder Molen oder Klippen, wo man schon in Ufernähe tieferes Wasser hat, für Rochen am besten Sandgrund, 2 Stunden vor bis 2 Stunden nach der Flut, am besten am Abend oder Nacht.
Nochwas über die Rochen: Das sind meistens Atlantische Stechrochen, die wissen ihren Stachel wirklich einzusetzten, wenn du da nicht aufpasst, ist der Urlaub gelaufen, also äußerste Vorsicht.
Wünsch dir viel Erfolg und schreib wie´s war.
TL
Johannes


----------



## Flux 66 (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Teneriffa*

Danke :m
Ok damit läßt sich schon ganz gut auf den Urlaub vorbereiten.  
Hab aber noch eine frage zum Thema Lizenz?|kopfkrat
Krieg ich den auch in Deutschland für Teneriffa .
Hab da so was gelesen weis aber nicht genau wie das Funktionieren soll.


----------



## scorp10n77 (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Teneriffa*

Die für Katalonien kannste ganz flott über Internet kaufen. Denke, dass es bei dir auch geht.


----------



## Flux 66 (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Teneriffa*

Ich finde da leider nix zum Thema online kaufen. #q


----------



## Flux 66 (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Teneriffa*

Kann mir denn niemand nocn etwas zum Thema Lizenz besorgen sagen. #c


----------



## Sepp Meier (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Teneriffa*

Doch, kann ich... Ist gar nicht so einfach, wir haben uns den Spaß seinerzeit auf Fuerteventura gemacht. Man muss son Formular ausfüllen, das zur Stadtverwaltung tragen, versuchen sich zu verständigen, dann mit nem anderen Formular zu ner Bank zum bezahlen und dann wieder zurück zur Verwaltung. Dann kriegt man nen vorläufigen Fischereischein. Online und einfacher ging das vor zwei Jahren auf jeden Fall nicht und ich vermute, dass das immernoch so ist. Habe hier noch nen Link zu dem Thema: http://www.worldseafishing.com/forums/europe/167072-canary-islands-fishing-licences-where-go-4.html 
Ansonsten findet man das Vorgehen an verschiedenen Stellen im Internet mehr oder weniger gut beschrieben. Ist auf jeden Fall nicht so einfach und wir fragten uns, ob das den Aufwand wert war oder es auch so gegangen wäre... Kontrolliert wurden wir überraschenderweise jedenfalls nicht


----------



## Flux 66 (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Teneriffa*

Danke endlich antwortet einer nützlich auf diese Frage. Aber ich bin mir auch nicht so sicher ob sich für die paar mal angeln lohnt, zum einen werden turis nicht kontrolliert und wenn doch dann wird meist ein Auge zugedrückt. Hab ich zumindest gelesen. Ich finde das mit der Lizenz zwar richtig aber bis auf Fotos nem ich sowieso nix mit. #::a:s


----------



## scorp10n77 (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Teneriffa*

dann lass es doch. ich wurd auch noch niebkontrolliert. die parkranger sind aber auch erst einmal neben mir hergetuckert


----------



## wulliw (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Teneriffa*

ich habe drei jahre auf teneriffa gewohnt und auch geangelt. immer ohne schein . habe aber auch nie jemanden kontrolieren sehen. habe aber von niemanden gehört das er kontroliert wurde.

gruß wulli


----------



## Flux 66 (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Teneriffa*

So bin jetzt seit 2 Tagen auf Teneriffa und habe natürlich auch schon geangelt:m .
Am ersten Tag hatte ich 7 so ne Art Schleimfische und am zweiten 2 Schleimfische , 2 Brassen und 5 kleine Meereschen wovon die größte so 20 cm hatte .
War also schon ganz gut ,wenn noch eins, zwei große kommen hat es sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt|jump:


----------



## Trickyfisher (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Teneriffa*

Hallo
Nimm dir eine der kleinen Meeräschen, häng sie an eine Montage wie zuhause für Hecht (nur etwas stabiler, unbedingt Stahlvorfach) und knalls am Abend raus.
Mit etwas Glück kannst dabei eine fette Überraschung erleben.
TL
Johannes


----------



## Donald84 (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Teneriffa*

Moin,

ich würde an deiner Stelle einen LEBENDIGEN Köderfisch an den Haken packen. Ohne Pose etc. Einfach an Stahlvorfach und Haken ran fertig. Ich habe gute Erfahrung mit Boga (fängt man gut mit Pose und Teig/Gambas) oder mit Caballas gemacht. Die lebendigen Caballas kriegt man an den Fischbooten. Findet sich immer ein Fischer, der einem welche gibt. Oder sonst fängst du vom Hafen eine Sepia und bringst sie lebendig dem Fischer. Der wird dir die Caballas dann ganz bestimmt schenken :m

Toter Köderfisch am Grund ist ganz gut, aber ich habe damit so nur Rochen gefangen. Mit lebendigem hat man eher Chancen (auch tagsüber) einen Barrakuda, etc. zu fange

Viel Glück


----------



## Flux 66 (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Teneriffa*

Ja danke werde ich vielleicht versuchen wie es kommt! 
Hab mich aber Grade so richtig auf auf die posen angelei eingefunden hab heute sogar eine Meerbrasse von 600 g gefangen die hat schon gut Spaß gemacht.
 Wenn ich aber ne Meeräsche fange und  und vernünftig ins tiefe Wasser werfen kann werde ich s woll probieren #a .


----------



## Flux 66 (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Teneriffa*

Moin
Wolte es heute eigentlich mal auf Barracuda und Co. angeln hab aber keinen köfi fangen können und wollte auch nicht so gerne mit den anderen angelern auf die Spitze des steges quetschen#c .
Aber angeln war schon ganz gut:q .


----------

